# Vitae has landed!



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

She 12 weeks old and doesn't stay still!

She's a bit shy as well.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/p600x600/10873512_10153020722924756_3786859815174607967_o.jpg


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

oh she's gorgeous.. can't wait for more pictures.... lol you posted more pictures just as I commented... thank you... and congratulations


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What a doll!! Kisses to her! I bet you are so excited! How does Manna feel?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

12 weeks and HUUUUGE!!! Is she a landseer?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That is a HUGE dog for 12 weeks...Is she going to be bigger than Manna?


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

how is anything 12 weeks old that big??! Wow!! what a pretty pup!! those huge clunky paws are so adorable!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww too cute. An Old English.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Aww too cute. An Old English.


My first thought was Old English but I quickly told myself no WAY do they get that big. But I guess they can!

I love the name Vitae too


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Canyx said:


> My first thought was Old English but I quickly told myself no WAY do they get that big. But I guess they can!
> 
> I love the name Vitae too


Females should be anywhere from 60~80 pounds, and 21 inches and upwards at the withers.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah Vitae, at 12 weeks, is about the same size as Manna was at 10 weeks. 

Manna's not sure about her. Mann loves playing outside with her, but inside she keeps giving me "the look" (what did you DO!)

and she's a Canadian club registered farm bred not to standard (long story but a rescue situation and I'm not sure how much I'm allowed or want to post) so I do expect her to grow well above standard. 


And OMG I forgot how busy puppies are, she just doesn't stop! 
at least she settles quick in a crate.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She's adorable!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolutely stinking adorable.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

not food motivated at all...this is gonna be interesting


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable congrats. Also love the name. Man those two are going to be a cool pair.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna issued a HUGE puppy pass.

Vitae just took a bully stick out of Manna's mouth, Vitae had her own but I guess Manna's looked better? 

Manna was just "wtf? whatever" 

Though now I can see just how great Manna behaves and will never take that for granted again

(I thought I was supervising but this puppy has a shorter attention span than a gnat and I didn't see that coming)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

So she is an OES?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> So she is an OES?


That's what they had her labeled as.
Again although she has "papers" (canadian kennel club) she was probably meant to go to a pet store instead of the confiscation(sp?) squad so her breeding/lineage is questionable.

As far as young pups go and how the dogs were seperated I do believe she purebred but a "bad" purebred (she's not gonna win any confirmation shows anytime soon/way too big)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's beautiful, and huge, and fluffy!!!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

1 brown eye 1 ice eye. sorry for the size


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She definitely looks the part. There is a lady at the dog park with a papered OES... who is shorthaired LOL. She looks it if you imagine her with long hair but as is she just looks like a weird Aussie.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

How cute!! 


Flaming said:


> View attachment 187082
> View attachment 187090
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Well apparently I'm attracted to wrecking balls. 

We just finished patching up Mannas "puppy go bang" holes 6 months ago! This new one is #2 courtesy of Vitae.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Hahahaha, VITAESMASH!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Hahahaha, VITAESMASH!


Yeah exactly, that hole is her hip checking while turning and running.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my this will be interesting to see the final outcome. She looks cool with the blue/brown eye.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

.
very very very nice (was confused for a minute with your avatar but now am clear that she is an OES)-- looking forward to hearing about this breed! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I remember feeling this way with Manna as a pup but seriously. I wanted to duct tape Vitae to a wall last night. She doesn't stop moving and doesn't know how to be quiet and ignores us completely. 

Also crate poopsplosion happened last night


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Aaaawwwwww! She is adorable! I _guess_ going to get Vitae a pretty good reason for not coming to visit me.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Flaming said:


> not food motivated at all...this is gonna be interesting


she might be a little too stressed right now. She's adorable, congrats!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Flaming said:


> I remember feeling this way with Manna as a pup but seriously. I wanted to duct tape Vitae to a wall last night. She doesn't stop moving and doesn't know how to be quiet and ignores us completely.
> 
> Also crate poopsplosion happened last night


Oh no poopsplosion. We met an oes at the dog park last week. He was really laid back and sweet.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's lovely! A gorgeous ball of fluff and fire.  How did you decide on her name?

There was an OES puppy in the agility class Katie and I took at camp. He was a hoot!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new pup! I wish you many extra naps!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

cookieface said:


> She's lovely! A gorgeous ball of fluff and fire.  How did you decide on her name?
> 
> There was an OES puppy in the agility class Katie and I took at camp. He was a hoot!


I am a bit of a nerd, Vitae is the substance in blood that sustains vampires. 

Vitae literally means "life blood" or "life giving blood"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cute puppy Vitae is! How do you pronounce her name?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a cute puppy Vitae is! How do you pronounce her name?


Vi-tay

*too short*


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Flaming said:


> I am a bit of a nerd, Vitae is the substance in blood that sustains vampires.
> 
> Vitae literally means "life blood" or "life giving blood"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not any nerdier than naming a puppy after an astrophysicist.  I always associate Vitae with CV and forget that it's used other places.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

SO cute! There are no words to describe this amount of cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

After bombing around the yard with Manna


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Couch cuddles. I'm under both of them.

180pound of dog on me as I type


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh she is SO cute. And fluffy


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She is one big puppy! She has good breed type tho even tho her conformation may not be the best, I recognized her as an OES right away without any doubt.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

A ceate, a wooden inside door and a metal babygate.

VITAE SMASH!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Vitae just weighed in at 45LBS last night, and she's taken to raw like a champ!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Coming to this website I realize that there are so many dogs I didn't think I liked that I may actually want. I was on the fence about an OESD but Vitae is GORGEOUS!! 

What kind of dog is Manna? BOTH of your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Canyx said:


> 12 weeks and HUUUUGE!!! Is she a landseer?


She is a landseer  and I agree gigantic and adorable...makes me want a newfie puppy look at the fluff!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> She is a landseer  and I agree gigantic and adorable...makes me want a newfie puppy look at the fluff!!!!


She's an old english sheep dog ;-)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

CptJack said:


> She's an old english sheep dog ;-)


Really? Oops lol I'm mistaken, I haven't seen an old english sheep dog puppy (or an old english sheep dog in person)  thank you


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Coming to this website I realize that there are so many dogs I didn't think I liked that I may actually want. I was on the fence about an OESD but Vitae is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> What kind of dog is Manna? BOTH of your dogs are gorgeous!


Manna is a newfie


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> She is a landseer  and I agree gigantic and adorable...makes me want a newfie puppy look at the fluff!!!!


Vitae is an OES old english sheep


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Please ignore the muddy face she's become a digger.

It was either a bow or a trim as her fur is that long it's impeding her sight. And since she can't even stay still while sleeping we opted for the less dangerous option.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She is adorable!! OES dogs are on our list of "maybe someday" dogs. She looks like she's a riot to hang out with.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That picture is adorable. It's like "You're done? GREAT! LETS GO BACK OUTSIDE!"


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah White dog meets black mud for the first time


----------

